# Sandiline Paddling Apparel Now Available at NOC



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

What's up with the Stohlquist like names on the Sandiline tops? 

Stohlquist: FreeRyde, FreePlay
Sandeline: FreeRide, FreePlay

Note: Where did all the creativity in product naming go?


----------



## Nantahala Outdoor Center (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting... manufacturers need more wordsmiths!


----------

